# AR 223 Rock River/Yankee Hill Machine



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

Just accquired this what do you guys think?

Lower Receiver: Rock River A3 Flattop with&#8230;​
Vietnam-era teardrop-shaped forward assist button
Magpul CTR 6-position collapsible, lockable stock
Ergo rubber pistol grip
set of "medium" Burris tactical scope rings (for 1" tubes with 40mm OBJ lenses) (not shown)
set of "high" Burris tactical scope rings (for 1" tubes with 50mm OBJ lenses) (not shown)
Upper Receiver: custom A3 from Yankee Hill Machine (YHM) with&#8230;​
DPMS detachable carry handle with elevation and windage adjustable A2 sight (shown installed in images)
YHM ultra-lightweight aluminum quad rail
DPMS "Heavy" profile 1:9 twist 16" chromoly carbine barrel
A2 birdcage flash suppressor
Fixed-position A2 triangle sight / gas block with integral bayonet lug.
Badger Ordinance tactical charge release lever

(540) rounds of WPA (Wolf Performance Armory) 55-grain FMJ ammo (not the best)
(9) 30-round G.I. magazines with anti-tilt followers
(2) 20-round G.I. magazines (curved) with anti-tilt followers
(2) MMR plastic ammo boxes with airtight lids and carry handles
(1) Phantom extended flash suppressor (not shown)
(1) 42" Bulldog Olive-green soft-sided tactical bag 
Had 350 rounds put through it


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like a good setup.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Nice rig savage12--- Are you gonna put a scope on her.

awprint:


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

its not home yet, its on its way should be here next weekend. im gonna peel the handle off and mount up a Nikon i believe.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good choice ! You'll enjoy shooting that !


----------



## MSpera (Dec 13, 2013)

Looks like a nice setup. My Yankee Hill stuff has served me well.


----------



## savage12 (Dec 4, 2013)

I hope it treats me good too!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice rig you got there. If you don't like it, I will take it off your hands. lol


----------

